# Mississippi camping ideas



## Tagalong (Mar 8, 2018)

We are considering going down to Mississippi in late fall for a camping trip. Anyone familiar with that area that can supply some input on good campgrounds. We would be tent camping and prefer National Forests.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 9, 2018)

There are some campgrounds along the Natchez Trace.  The Trace is a pleasant drive.


----------

